

Ask HN: Know of a good Anemometer (Wind Speed Sensor) for a Computer? - protomyth

I am trying to monitor the output of our cooling system for the server room.  I already have temp gauges, but would like a sensor to indicate when the wall unit is no longer blowing.  It would give me a little more time to respond then the temp sensors.&#60;p&#62;I would like a Anemometer (wind speed indicator) that is able to hook via USB / Serial and be read by a UNIX (OpenBSD, OS X, etc.) box.  Ethernet would be fine also.  It has to be lightweight as I am hanging it off the ceiling.
======
RobGR
Could you make one with a piece of card taped to a microswitch ? You could
adjust the size of the card and the angle of the microswitch until it detected
if the fan was on or off.

